# Tool Talk >  Dump truck hydraulic explosion - GIF

## Jon

Dump truck hydraulic explosion. Yes, I believe this counts as an "explosion", although I had to look it up. Definitely among the rarer explosive catastrophe vids on the net.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Not sure what's happening here. Why is the guy running right before the explosion? Sees/hears something? Yes, he appears to jog away after the explosion. No gore here, but the driver is probably not so lucky.

Previously:

Combustible wood dust explosion safety video
NHRA Funny Car engine explosion
Steel mill wet charge explosion - video
Exploding disc brake GIF

----------

dubbby (Apr 25, 2020),

Midwestern640 (Aug 17, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Oct 20, 2017),

Trojan Horse (Oct 21, 2017)

----------


## JB64

Over loaded or wet product which didn't side and transfer weight towards back



> Dump truck hydraulic explosion. Yes, I believe this counts as an "explosion", although I had to look it up. Definitely among the rarer explosive catastrophe vids on the net.
> 
> 
> Not sure what's happening here. Why is the guy running right before the explosion? Sees/hears something? Yes, he appears to jog away after the explosion. No gore here, but the driver is probably not so lucky.
> 
> Separate event, same type of catastrophe with same type of vehicle. 55-second video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JB64

over loaded or wet product which didn't transfer weight toward back

----------


## JB64

Hydraulic pressure has been known to remove fingers/hand and can also be injected thru the skin

----------


## Jon

> Hydraulic pressure has been known to remove fingers/hand and can also be injected thru the skin



I didn't know this, but a quick internet search provides all the evidence necessary to back up your point. Public service message: do not look up "hydraulic injection injury" in Google Images.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

PJs (Jan 2, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

that_other_guy (Oct 10, 2021),

Trojan Horse (Oct 21, 2017)

----------


## Trojan Horse

Made in China perhaps?

----------


## Trojan Horse

> I didn't know this, but a quick internet search provides all the evidence necessary to back up your point. Public service message: do not look up "hydraulic injection injury" in Google Images.



A pressure washer can do the same thing Jon. I had one remove the skin from my thumb when I carelessly allowed the business end to pass over it while holding a part I was cleaning. Thankfully the angle it was at kept it from injecting the soap and water into my thumb. It was the type of stupid mistake you only need to make once....

----------


## Jon

Hydraulic ram explodes. 0:51 video:

----------

durrelltn (Jul 16, 2022),

PJs (Jan 2, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Scotty1 (Dec 31, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 31, 2018)

----------


## wizard69

> I didn't know this, but a quick internet search provides all the evidence necessary to back up your point. Public service message: do not look up "hydraulic injection injury" in Google Images.



There was a guy at work that suffered a hydraulic injection injury, apparently before i started working in this plant. The description of the attempted remediation was gut wrenching. Basically they skin you alive to try to clean out the hydraulic oil. My understanding is that he did not live long afterwards though I'm not sure if the death was self inflicted. This was a place with some safety standards, too previous to that I was working in a die casting foundry where trips to the hospital seemed to be a regular occurrence.

I generally don't even like helping people with hydraulic problems over the net. Sometimes you get the feeling they want to actively ignore your warnings. In any event if people have ever seen a water jet work they should have a sound understanding of the dangers of hydraulic failures.

----------

NortonDommi (Jan 9, 2019),

PJs (Jan 2, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019)

----------


## NortonDommi

When I was doing my time an idiot at a different base stuck a pneumatic grease gun up one of the apprentices arse and pulled the trigger "for a joke". Poor guy died after a month in hospital. I have had little to no tolerance for 'pranks' ever since.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Clockguy (Jan 13, 2019),

EnginePaul (Jan 13, 2019),

PJs (Jan 13, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 12, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Don't they have some kind of pressure regulators on the hydraulics and limit switches? Glad the guy made it into the cab before it blew. Messy Bidness!

----------


## Jon

Fuel truck explodes while being uprighted. Looks like the explosion was directed correctly through the top of the tanker.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 14, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Looks like they may have had a balancing line tied to the tree(s) on the other side of the road as the trees move as the operator bounces the truck over. Lucky it did blow at the hatch but wonder where the spark came from. Did a balance cable snap and spark off the hatch? 1-800-SWDE/SWGIT

----------


## ranald

I think it possibly was static electricity transfer.

----------


## Jon

Dump truck flips backwards down hill.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 7, 2019),

baja (Feb 7, 2019),

PJs (Feb 7, 2019),

ranald (Feb 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 6, 2019)

----------


## ranald

I can think of better ways to TIP a LOAD. 

Wonder why they didn't have an end loader to push or better still an excavator with a safe reach.

----------


## toma

Machine has not a brain, it uses a man's one...

----------

PJs (Feb 7, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> Machine has not a brain, it uses a man's one...



Agreed Toma, If his brain was working ...his judgement was not. A normal truckie would never go that close to a sound ledge let alone that one. LOL

----------


## PJs

I think that stunt is going to leave a mark...everywhere.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Mar 27, 2019),

ranald (Mar 27, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 26, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

I would be surprised if the driver survived that bounce.

----------


## ranald

He sure doesn't look ok. It would seem that as the benching was pretty level that it started tipping to the back then something let go and it began a side tip as well. The load seemed well balanced as much of it exits via drivers side at end of recording. Viewing a couple of more seconds before may explain why. maybe the passenger side rear wheels were in a divot. why was he hanging out the door: checking out the lift or trying to counter balance instead of dropping the tip back down?.
Hard way to learn a lesson if he survived (no superman suit).

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

He got brutally catapulted — but at least thrown clear of the truck.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.






Yes, I'm pretty sure it's a model too. Still well done.

----------

Alan Purdy (Jun 5, 2019),

baja (Jun 5, 2019),

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

Saxon Violence (Jun 7, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 5, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 4, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/truck_loaded_with_boulders_flipping_backwards.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm pretty sure it's a model too. Still well done.



It looks like it must have been a model, too little damage to the truck

----------


## ranald

> It looks like it must have been a model, too little damage to the truck



definately looks like it. It doesn't look like any rock body that i've seen. who would overload with that sized rear rock in that position?

----------


## Frank S

> definately looks like it. It doesn't look like any rock body that i've seen. who would overload with that sized rear rock in that position?



That is a riprap body and the tailgate has high clearance opening. But to put a bolder of that size in one of those bodies even the ones we made out of T1 And AR400 would destroy the tailgate as it rolled over it

----------

ranald (Jun 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 5, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

I wonder if it was a school assignment. It is a bit scary how easily things can be faked now. Sometimes we can't even trust what "see" with our own eyes..

----------

Jon (Jun 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 5, 2019)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

Since none of the wheels show suspension or even movement up and down, I agree with the model position. The front wheels would have moved when the weight came off. The filming was set up to capture the specific movement as the truck tumbled. The hydraulic ram would likely have snapped with the lateral force exerted although it was minimal.

----------


## Frank S

Hemmjo, nailed it with the amazon photo. Not only the lack of movement from the suspension as Hoosiersmoker pointed out but the general lack of any other flexing and movements in real life had a truck been loaded in such a manor then rolled over in the dumping first off once the truck started to slide off of the precipice 1 like stated the front springs would have been unloaded 2 since the dump bed was not in full raised position the cylinder would have hyperextended and most likely would have separated at 1 of the telescopic stages, but even if it hadn't once the weight of the truck fell back on it there would have been a violent retraction causing the cylinder to fail. Additionally there would have been a certain amount of twisting and flex to the mounting of the bed and the truck frame itself no real vehicle is that ridged. Truck cabs are not ROPS certified so it would have been crushed. Even had it been ROPS certified the visor and window glass would have been destroyed.
However all in all the clip was as fun watch and I feel it was the product of unintended results. I believe they were trying to make a video if the truck dumping while remaining on the high ground but the ground gave way

----------


## jimfols

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/dump_truck_flips_over.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



In motorcycle parlance that would be a high side.

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

Amazing the cab wasn't crushed  or that the driver wasn't partially ejected. In any event, a horrific thing to ride out. Good thing the camera was all set up, though.  :Beer:

----------


## ranald

even a super duper high clearance tailgate would not have clearance for those rocks.LOL

----------


## Rattlerjake

Notice that none of the wheels turn at all! It's fake!

----------

